# Attention-Everyone Please Read This



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

For the quickest response to your question,
Eric as the _first_ word in the Topic Title will draw my attention to and prioritize those posts. I will do my very best to expedite a response. I will work from oldest to newest post, therefore if you bump your post the response time will be expanded. 
Also, remember a phone call to me is quick painless and toll free. 

I'm a sales person. I sell something I get paid. I appreciate the calls and orders that many of you guys help me with. I thank those of you that are "partnered with me". My family thanks you as well. They eat when I sell some tires and wheels. I can fix my VW projects when my sales go up. 
I love helping fellow VDubbers! I believe in loyalty and just kind of expect the sale. I don't think that that is asking too much for the time I invest on this forum and on the phone answering questions and e-mails. I love my Tire Rack Team, we're all professionals here but, for whatever reason, that those of you choose not to order from me want information about your order call the sales person that you ordered from. Please don't draw my attention to the fact that you preferred
to deal with someone else. Thanks.




[Modified by [email protected], 4:19 PM 7-24-2002]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This ([email protected])*









Please contact me via phone or post on W&T Forum.
Please don't e-mail me unless absoluely nessassary.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This ([email protected])*

Thanks to everyone for your help on this. 

-Eric


----------



## fluid72 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This ([email protected])*

Nooo Thank YOU Eric. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This (fluid72)*









This is working so much better. This way you guys can go back and forth and help each other while I address the issues that really need my attention. And key, in a timely fashion!! If you've posted and received responces and still need me to take a look just repost adding my name to the topic.

-Eric


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This ([email protected])*

bump, but alas no grind.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This ([email protected])*

*I just want to say thanks to all of you who call me direct with questions as well as orders. You guys are Awesome!!*

ERic


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This ([email protected])*

i've dealt with Tirerack in the past for wheels and tires for my previous car. very knowledgable and great customer service! now with my new golf, i look forward to doing business with them again. look for my call in the near future, Eric.


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This (bump909)*

Yes, never had a problem with Tire Rack. Had to go with Discount Tire once (sorry, Eric!) because TR didn't have the snow tire package I needed for girlfriend's car in stock. Discount Tire screwed up the first order (sent the wrong bolt pattern on the wheels). Oi. They did come through and make it up to me with much better (and higher priced) snows at a huge discount, but I've never had to deal with sending anything back to TR for the 5 orders I've made from them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This (BrandonC)*

Eric, when I enter your ID# as the salesman who helped me in the online TireRack order form, the comission goes to you, right?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Attention-Everyone Please Read This (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eric, when I enter your ID# as the salesman who helped me in the online TireRack order form, the comission goes to you, right?[HR][/HR]​Yup either ERic or ext 391 or both, and when you're finished placing your order, shoot me an email with your order number, thanks.
Eric


----------

